# Wondering if someone can identify or guess bloodline



## pitmommy2010 (Jul 29, 2010)

I have a 2yr old male red nose pit bull, know he;s full pit, you can tell by looking at him, we rescued him , so we have no history. i know the lines on my two other dogs, but need help identifying the other 2, lol. any guess would help, not that it;s really important, i just like to have as much info on my dogs as possible. thanks 


the other is my female, have no clue what she is ither, just guesses from someone smarter than me would be awesome!!!

(the 2 i know are TNT/razors edge and full razor, and i dont really see that in the other 2)


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

The first one looks like he is apbt/american bull dog to me.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I agree his face looks like he's got some AB in there. His face looks a lot like my old AB Mack Truck. They are both gorgeous dogs. How much does the white one weigh?


----------



## pitmommy2010 (Jul 29, 2010)

he weighs 65, thats an older pic, he's alot thicker now


----------



## pitmommy2010 (Jul 29, 2010)

heres a pic of his head up close, i dont think he looks like an ab here, cuz i thought that too origanally, then as he got older he grew out of it, so tell me what you think of this one


----------

